# Varda



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

She was one of 4 Standard CLYDE Class vessels built in 1973/74 by the Upper Clyde Yards at Scotstoun and Clydebank.Sisters were HILLA,ORLI,and ALISA.They were the last ships built at Clydebank before becoming an offshore rig construction yard and were very much delayed because of the UCS crisis and work in of that time.
This was taken at Greenock when she was on trials.She was broken up in 1998 as ASIA STAR.
The CLYDE Class,although not very numerous spawned the later KUWAIT Class of vessels built both on the Clyde and in Korea for the former Kuwait Shipping Co throughout the mid/late 70s.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

All the four sisters were broken under HK flag.
AFRICA STAR was ALISA-AFRO ASIA STAR was HILLA-OYSTER BAY was ORLI


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

tanker said:


> All the four sisters were broken under HK flag.
> AFRICA STAR was ALISA-AFRO ASIA STAR was HILLA-OYSTER BAY was ORLI


Thanks for that.I think they were with their original owners,Haverton Shipping for many years before sale.


----------

